# pacu growth



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

anyone know how fast apcus grow, i know they get big and a bought like a 2 inch one last week cause i always hear about em and i wanted to see for my self, well the guy at petsmart







said he doesnt eat feeders blah blah hes a vegetarion well i put him in my feeder tank with the goldfishand he killed em so i threw him in with my p's and they dont like him much but dont fight him, i was wondering how fast he'll grow, maybe when he gets lik 6+ inches ill bring him to a lfs and try to get a store credit


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you feed him good he could get to 6" in 2 months easily. they can grow very fast in the right enviroment. also, do not keep them w/ p's


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

not to offend but i think they should make pacus illegal to own instead of p's cuz they sell em at big stores and little stores and then little kids buy em


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> 6+ inches ill bring him to a lfs and try to get a store credit










most lfs will not take a pacu back


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> not to offend but i think they should make pacus illegal to own instead of p's cuz they sell em at big stores and little stores and then little kids buy em


 what i dont understand what ur saying


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> not to offend but i think they should make pacus illegal to own instead of p's cuz they sell em at big stores and little stores and then little kids buy em


 why would they make them illegal because of that? because people dont know better? i dont think they should be illegal i do think that place like walmart shouldnt sell them though. and even if they do(and will) continue to sell them they should atleast have a warning sign up next to them that says some thing like "these fish get 24"+ and require a very large tank".


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

my Pacus grew about 2 inches a month, untill they reached 12 inch, then they slowed down. ive had them almost 9 months and they are 16inch and 14 inch.
this is my second set of Pacus i lost the first ones to a power outage.

and no, your LPS prolly wont take a pacu back cause they have trouble getting rid of any large fish especially a pacu!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

sorry


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > not to offend but i think they should make pacus illegal to own instead of p's cuz they sell em at big stores and little stores and then little kids buy em
> ...


yes i agree with lemmy









to me its not fair to the fish they get really big and most people dont have that room for them to keep them happy and the fish suffers "well thats just how i think"


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

every fish store needs to have a full grown pacu mounted on the wall with a sign on it saying this is out large those 2 in fish we sell get


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they usually grow about three feet a month..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> they usually grow about three feet a month..


 what?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

there is a pet store called tongs and they have a pacu like mabe 6-7 inches


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

illnino said:


> they usually grow about three feet a month..


 Damn I gotta get one









WTF?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

impossible to grow 3 feet a month!! hahaha. mine was growing really fast! for the week close to two weeks i had him...i say it grew a lil over an inch. and dont keep pacu's with p's...you saw what happened to mine.


----------

